# homelite trimmer, HELP please!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have a Homelite trimmer that starts but will not run or idle.
I have had the carb apart, replaced gaskets and diaphram. I also replaced the squeeze bulb. (leaking) And fuel lines.
So the only improvement I have made is the fact the trimmer does not leak fuel... 
The low screw still has the factory limit cap, the high screw cap was removed by some butcher... (Me..)
Trimmer has a Walbro carb.
20541b is the trimmer model number...

Thanks for any help...

Scott


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

scott

i just finished working on a homelite trimmer a few minutes ago
a model ut-20769 easy reach.....i too overhauled the carb....new gasket's metering arm and spring....thought i had cleaned out well enough...put it back together....nothing.....took it apart again...but this time...i took a small wire and ran through the brass tubes at the primer bulb....it seemed clogged when i tried to blow air through it......after running small wire....i got some gunk out on my wire...sprayed it down with carb cleaner again....and blew out....she cranked right up...after that..

cajun


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Hokay...
Tomarrow the carb come apart again...*sigh*
Maybe this time I will pull the pull cord out of it...
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

take that cap off of the other adjustment screw so you can adjust it more accuretly


----------



## J1CS (Sep 8, 2007)

I"m ne to this forum. I had a problem with my weedeater trimmer. I washed out the air filter put it back and was amazed at the differance. Just my experience. Oh, before I washed it out is was really hard to start.


----------

